# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Prishtina dhe Arkitektura!

## Postmodern

[FONT=Couri[/FONT][/IMer New]Vitet e 80-ta, ose perjusha e urbanizimit radikal te Prishtines!

----------


## Postmodern

Vitet e 80-ta, Pallati i shtypit, sot eshte i zbarzur, nuk punon...

----------


## pagan

nuk punon ngaqe e ndertuan titistet, ka arkitekture te shemtuar, apo si punon ashensori?

ne vietet 80, ose me sakte ne 81-shin u bene demonstratat e famshme te minatoreve te trepçes ne kosove. qeveria multietnike e beogradit u njoh me realitetin e hidhur te kosoves. atehere me nje rritem te "shfrenuar", vetem disa muajsh u ngriten dhjetra institucione (pallati sportit, qendra kulturore, etj) dhe dhjetra ndertesa banimi si tek foto lart.

per pak kohe prishtina morri pamje kontemporane. por siç u pane punet me vone nuk ishte kjo qe i mungonte.

sidoqofte pallate te tilla tirana po i ngrin sot. beje vete diferencen. ne kohe te monizmit nje hotel me 15 kate ne qender te tiranes u ngrit pergjate 7 vjetesh. imagjino!

mendoj se sa i perket arkitektures e zhvillimit te arteve ne pergjithesi kosova pati shansin te ndodhej ne jugosllavine e titos. ket shans ata nuk diten ta shfrytezonin ngaqe nuk e njohen, nuk u nevojitej.

ps; perjusha = periudha.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Shtypi nuk punon, se Ndertesa eshte plot me njerez. E perbiu aparatusi i UNMIK per nevoja te veta personale pasi duhej ta lironte ndertesen e Kuvendit pas ri-themelimit te ketij te dytit. Demonstratat e Trepces u bene me 1989, e keto ndertesa i ndertoi Kuvendi dhe Qeveria e Kosoves, e jo Tito (qe kishte vdekur me 1980). 

Asnje nga ndertesat gjigande qe jane sot neper Prishtine e Kosove nuk u ngriten me pare te Jugosllavise. Te gjitha u ngriten me pare te Buxhetit te Kosoves, pare qe duhej te fitoheshin nga fabrikat dhe KEK-u qe eksportonte rryme dite e nate - si dhe Trepca.

Ja edhe Kuvendi Komunal (ne te djathte), Permendorja e Deshmoreve (ne mes) dhe Kuvendi i Kosoves (ne te majte).

ps. ngrin = ngrit.

----------


## pagan

> ps. ngrin = ngrit.


jo lal se ke gjet.

e tashmja

une ngrej
ti ngren
ai ngren

po shtoj se harrova; sa per buxhetin e kosoves per te cilin ti flet, po te qe se me te vertet ai ekzistonte, llogjika na dikton se shqiptaret s'kishin pse benin greve urije, buxhetin qe e kishin e perdornin. apo jo?

bejme greve pikerisht kur s'kemi buxhet, pastaj me duket se duke qene vetem krahine autonome e jo republike, buxheti kosoves aprovohej nga ai i serbise e malit te zi. sot keni naton atje e s'keni drita po si ne, e jo me te hartoni e ndertoni per nje kohe rekord objekte si ato lart, menjefjale gjithe prishtinen administrative pa permendur pallatet e shumta per banoret e saj, strehoni pra ato robt qe flejn atje e lironi pallatin e shtypit, apo minierat i ka akoma serbi.

e ti flet per buxhet. heh!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Nje ndertese ngri*t*et, e nuk ngrinet. Prandaj logjika, thote se ai u ngrit, e jo ngrin. Nejse.

Duhet te shpjegoj se teoria kushtetuese, eshte me e thelle se greva apo minierat. Qe nga viti 1968 e deri me 1974, jane bere disa amandamentime serioze te Kushtetutes se Jugosllavise, nder ato amandamente, krahinat merrnin statusin e barabarte me gjitha njesite tjera federale dhe ne kete menyre beheshin edhe ato njesi federale. Te te sqaroj se anetari i Presidences Federale qe vinte nga Kosova, Sinan Hasani, me sistem te rotacionit, morri edhe postin e Kryetarit te Federates se Jugosllavise. Kjo dmth se jo per sa i perket buxhetit, po edhe sa i perket perfaqesimit federal ishim te barabarte. 

Protestat u bene nga disa studente, me vone erdhen njerez qe sapo kishin pa nje loje futbolli, dhe u rrit numri. Deshmitaret thone se aty ka pas 'agents provocateurs', qe kishin ndez situaten qe ta bente policine te intervenonte. Ishte termi 'Kosova Republike!' qe thuhej ne ato protesta, e jo 'Jipni Kosoves buxhet...', gje qe, shpresohet, tregon se hapi i ardhshem natyral do te ishte fitimi i statusit te Republikes (qe nenkuptonte edhe te drejten e secesionit). 

Kosova kishte jo vetem buxhetin, po edhe Kuvendin, Qeverine, madje edhe Kryetarin e vete (Kryetari i Komitetit - Mahmut Bakalli). Nese ke degjuar ndonjehere per Ukshin Hotin, ben mire ta dish se ai ishte Minister i Jashtem i Kosoves. Poashtu kishte Banken e vete Qendrore, Policine, si dhe mbrojtjen e saj territoriale (ushtrine). 

Kemi Naton po Nato nuk bjen rryme me thashe e me xhepa. Rryma varet nga shume faktore te tjera klimatik e tokesoro-xeheror. Termocentrali me i madh i Kosoves u shkaterrua nga bombat e NATO-se, prandaj kapaciteti i prodhimit eshte pergjysmuar. E sa per 'pallate' (ndertesa) duhet ta vizitosh Prishtinen. Duhet te te them se do te cuditesh sa shume 'pallate' jane ndertuar nga periudha 1999-2004, dhe asnje nga Rogneri apo Sheratoni! 

ps. sa per te mos dal nga tema, ja edhe nje fotografi: Bazeni ne Gërmi.

----------


## Postmodern

> Nje ndertese ngri*t*et, e nuk ngrinet. Prandaj logjika, thote se ai u ngrit, e jo ngrin. Nejse.
> 
> Duhet te shpjegoj se teoria kushtetuese, eshte me e thelle se greva apo minierat. Qe nga viti 1968 e deri me 1974, jane bere disa amandamentime serioze te Kushtetutes se Jugosllavise, nder ato amandamente, krahinat merrnin statusin e barabarte me gjitha njesite tjera federale dhe ne kete menyre beheshin edhe ato njesi federale. Te te sqaroj se anetari i Presidences Federale qe vinte nga Kosova, Sinan Hasani, me sistem te rotacionit, morri edhe postin e Kryetarit te Federates se Jugosllavise. Kjo dmth se jo per sa i perket buxhetit, po edhe sa i perket perfaqesimit federal ishim te barabarte. 
> 
> Protestat u bene nga disa studente, me vone erdhen njerez qe sapo kishin pa nje loje futbolli, dhe u rrit numri. Deshmitaret thone se aty ka pas 'agents provocateurs', qe kishin ndez situaten qe ta bente policine te intervenonte. Ishte termi 'Kosova Republike!' qe thuhej ne ato protesta, e jo 'Jipni Kosoves buxhet...', gje qe, shpresohet, tregon se hapi i ardhshem natyral do te ishte fitimi i statusit te Republikes (qe nenkuptonte edhe te drejten e secesionit). 
> 
> Kosova kishte jo vetem buxhetin, po edhe Kuvendin, Qeverine, madje edhe Kryetarin e vete (Kryetari i Komitetit - Mahmut Bakalli). Nese ke degjuar ndonjehere per Ukshin Hotin, ben mire ta dish se ai ishte Minister i Jashtem i Kosoves. Poashtu kishte Banken e vete Qendrore, Policine, si dhe mbrojtjen e saj territoriale (ushtrine). 
> 
> Kemi Naton po Nato nuk bjen rryme me thashe e me xhepa. Rryma varet nga shume faktore te tjera klimatik e tokesoro-xeheror. Termocentrali me i madh i Kosoves u shkaterrua nga bombat e NATO-se, prandaj kapaciteti i prodhimit eshte pergjysmuar. E sa per 'pallate' (ndertesa) duhet ta vizitosh Prishtinen. Duhet te te them se do te cuditesh sa shume 'pallate' jane ndertuar nga periudha 1999-2004, dhe asnje nga Rogneri apo Sheratoni! 
> ...



Per Asgjesikurdielli-in!

Te lutem mos e politizo, une jam ka fotografoj objekte me rendesi vitale per qytetin e prishtine dhe Kosoven ne pergjithsi, do mundohemi ti trajtoj si objekt, si arkitektur, ndersa ti, e ke humb konceptin!

Rrespekt!

----------


## pagan

> Nje ndertese ngri*t*et, e nuk ngrinet. Prandaj logjika, thote se ai u ngrit, e jo ngrin. Nejse.


me duket se i je fut nje loje te kote.

nje ndertese NGRIHET e jo ngritet.

si dhe fjala ishte (ose me mire duhet te shkruja) .....Tirana NGREN sot te njejtat gjera qe tito (jo ky pat vdek ne 80-en) ne kosove i ngriti mot. me duket sikur s'shkon varianti yt; tirana ngrit sot...etj,etj.

sidoqofte ka te drejte hapesi temes ti e politizove ate, duke harruar qe ketu jemi tek arti.

do te doja (prandaj ne fakt nderhyra tek kjo teme) qe hapesi temes te analizonte me gjere idete e tija, a pelqen ai apo jo kete lloj arkitekture? si duhej te ishte ajo? a duket bukur kosova pre saj?  etj, etj.
apo ai desh vetem me postu fotografi te prishtines. 

me duket se per kete ekziston nje vend tjeter.

te fala.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Mire, mire po po harrohet se vete identiteti i ketyre ndertesave eshte politik: shumica te karakterizuara me stilin stalinian, disa prej tyre te ndertuara per t'a inkurajuar 'vellazerim bashkimin' e disa 'proletariatin...', po sidoqofte kerkoj falje nese devijova nga tema. Mesa mbaj mend, tema nuk ishte as per titon, minatoret, apo qeverine multietnike te Beogradit. Nejse.

Ja edhe nje foto nga Prishtina: nese autori i temes do te postoje vetem foto te tija - ai eshte i mireseardhur t'me thote kete.

- Lagjia Ulpiana

----------


## pagan

po shtjelloj;

qeverine multietnike e permenda me tregu se nuk ishte KERKESA bile as deshira e popullit te kosoves per ndertime te tilla, siç e the dhe vete protestat u bene per krejt gje tjeter.
gjithashtu desha te tregoj qe megjithe te bera shpejt e shpejt e per aresye thjesht politike nga qeveria titiste e kohes, ndertimet masive qe u bene ne kosove paraqesin standarte ne mos te larta mjaft te pershatshme, te cilat tirana kapitaliste e plot deshira po i nderton vetem sot, pra mbas poshuaj nje çerek shekulli (25 vjetesh).

kete e bera me qellimin te tregoj sa larg jemi ne ne arkitekture e civilizim nga bota e qyteteruar perreth nesh. po te qe per prishtinalite e tiranasit ata kishin per te vdek ne shtepi prej balte.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

O Pagan i nderuar,

po tani nuk mund të shembet Pallati i Mediave se disave nuk iu pëlqen sepse gjason në ndërtesë tipike komuniste, faktikisht ajo është 15-katëshi i Prishtinës, njëra prej ndërtesave më të larta të qytetit, aty madje do të vendoset një pjesë e Qeverisë.
Poashtu as ndërtesa e Bankës së Bashkuar të Kosovës, aty pranë Kuvendit, e cila është në renovim, e ku do të vendoset Kryeministria dhe dy ministri të tjera.
Apo ndërtesa e EXIMKOS-it.

Unë nuk jam ndonjë ekspert i arkitekturës, por si qytetar i thejshtë mendoj se më mirë të mendohet të ndërtohet diçka e re sesa të prishen këto që janë.
Ka mjaft vend në kompleksin e KNI "Ramiz Sadiku" (gjigant pothuaj i vdekur), aty pranë Pallatit të Mediave, për ndërtesa të tilla.

Madje, flitet se ndërtesa e Odës Ekonomike të Kosovës, gjenden edhe Barnatorja nr 3 e Qytetit, libraria Dukagjini, selia e Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës do të shembet, për t'u ndërtuar një 15-katësh i ri. Flitet.

Mendoj se do të zhvillohet mire Prishtina dhe arkitetktura.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

pagan, u kuptuam. ishte nje keqinterpretim fjalesh dhe puna shkoi te nje debat. une s'mendoj se ishte i keq. cdo gje ne regull. :)

Lekë, mire e ke kur thua se s'mund te shemben, po disa prej tyre duhet. Ndertesa e Rilindjes ndoshta jo, po disa gjera perreth saj duhet regulluar. Psh. ai pazari aty mbas Nderteses se Rinise dhe Sporteve duhet larguar dhe te ndertohet bazeni olimpik sic ishte ne plan qe me 1985, ne mos gaboj. 

Shume nga rruget duhet zgjeruar, ne mos shembur anash dhe rindertuar. Psh, rruga e Nene Terezes, duhet te mbyllet per komunikacion dhe te lihet si nje qender shetitese, sic ka qene edhe me pare, kur quhej Korzo. Po ne pergjithesi kjo pjese e qytetit duhet riparuar sa mundet, kurse ne te njejten kohe duhet ndertuar (dhe po ndertohet) Prishtina e Re, ne drejtim te Hajvalise, Veternikut dhe rruges per ne Shkup. Zona Industriale duhet liruar nga uzurpuesit (UNMIK dhe KFOR) dhe ata te vendosen ne zona me te thella, diku ku nuk pengohet funksionimi i ekonomise dhe tokat qe i marrin t'i demshperblejne e jo te sillen si bajraktare. 

Sidoqofte, plani urbanistik i Komunes qe ka filluar te implementohet me ndertimin e banesave kolektive ne Breg te Diellit, jep shprese se do te rregulloje edhe me teper Prishtine e sterngarkuar dhe t'i decentralizoje sherbimet per qytetare, ne menyre qe qendra te lirohet nga gjithe ai trafik e te jete me lehte per qytetaret t'i plotesojne nevojat e tyre pa udhetuar me thelle neper qytet.


- KEK-u.

----------


## dodoni

> kete e bera me qellimin te tregoj sa larg jemi ne ne arkitekture e civilizim nga bota e qyteteruar perreth nesh. po te qe per prishtinalite e tiranasit ata kishin per te vdek ne shtepi prej balte.



Këtu gabim e ke pagan, sepse nuk është ashtu fare. Një nga ndërtesat me arkitekturën më të fortë në Prishtinë e ndoshta edhe në Ballkan siç është biblioteka kombëtare e plisave është projektuar nga arkitekti Bashkim Femiu, i vëllai i aktorit Bekim Femiut. Pastaj sa ndërtesa nëpër gjithë ish-Jugosllavinë janë projektuar nga arkitektë shqiptarë. 
Po të ishte Kosova republikë apo të paktën të kishte statusin e 74-tës që nga pas lufta e dytë botërore, sot do të kishim me mijëra më shumë ndërtesa dhe zhvillim atje. Kosova nuk ka përfituar asgjë nga qenia pjesë e ish-Jugosllavisë, bile përkundrazi vetëm ka humbur shumë gjatë atyre 50 viteve sepse na kanë shkelur, shpërngulur miliona etj. 

Shqipëria e sotme bëri gabim që u izolua dhe me atë sistem budallallëqesh sepse edhe Shqipëria do të ndërtohej që ç'ke me të nga tiranasit dhe shqiptarët në përgjithësi. Edhe pse edhe në Tiranë e në Shqipëri është ndërtuar dhe nuk është se nuk është ndërtuar asgjë, por natyrisht që është dashur më shumë, po sistemi e ka ngulfatur në atë kohë.

Kosova e dal nga lufta, vitet e para pas luftës i është dashur vetëm të riparoj dëmet e luftës, kurse tani janë bërë dhe janë duke u bërë ndërtime edhe atje shumë sikur në Tiranë e kudo në trojet shqiptare. 

Nuk duhet nënçmuar veten e kombin kurrë, dhe gjithmonë duhet respektuar edhe vetja e edhe kombi sepse vetëm kështu na respektojnë edhe të huajt pastaj. Ky ishte qëllimi kryesor i reagimit.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Po pra, ASD, përreth Pallatit të Mediave është KNI "Ramiz Sadiku", aty ku them që mund të ndërtohen shumë gjëra.

E për treg, vetë tregtarët mbeten me dhunë aty, dua të them ata e kundërshtojnë Komunën madje edhe me dhunë e kërcënime se nuk do të largohen, e dy tregje të reja mbeten të zbrazëta në Qytet.


Ja ku po e shtoj, një foto të vjetër të Hotelit Grand në Prishtinë, i ndërtuar në vitet e ndërtimit të hovshëm të Prishtinës. ( I marrë ka një broshurë e asaj kohe).


Leka

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Pak e vogël ndoshta, por ky ishte kapaciteti i pranueshëm.

Leka

----------


## Postmodern

sidoqofte ka te drejte hapesi temes ti e politizove ate, duke harruar qe ketu jemi tek arti.

do te doja (prandaj ne fakt nderhyra tek kjo teme) qe hapesi temes te analizonte me gjere idete e tija, a pelqen ai apo jo kete lloj arkitekture? si duhej te ishte ajo? a duket bukur kosova pre saj?  etj, etj.
apo ai desh vetem me postu fotografi te prishtines. 

me duket se per kete ekziston nje vend tjeter.

te fala.

Pershendetje Pagan,

E vertet, tema eshte politizuar edhe ate shume, me vjen keq per qasjen banale qe eshte ber. Une pata deshir qe t'i diskutojm objektet qe ndodhen ne Prishtine, objektet vitale per qytetin e prishtines dhe Kosoven, duke i trajtuar ato si arkitektu, si koncepte arkitektonike, e jo siq po degjo ketu, arkitekture komuniste, nuk mund t'i thuhet Pallatit te shtypit arkitektur komuniste, ai i takon, me plot force arkitektures moderne, nje rryme qe me nuk ekziston!

----------


## Postmodern

> nuk punon ngaqe e ndertuan titistet, ka arkitekture te shemtuar, apo si punon ashensori?
> 
> ne vietet 80, ose me sakte ne 81-shin u bene demonstratat e famshme te minatoreve te trepçes ne kosove. qeveria multietnike e beogradit u njoh me realitetin e hidhur te kosoves. atehere me nje rritem te "shfrenuar", vetem disa muajsh u ngriten dhjetra institucione (pallati sportit, qendra kulturore, etj) dhe dhjetra ndertesa banimi si tek foto lart.
> 
> per pak kohe prishtina morri pamje kontemporane. por siç u pane punet me vone nuk ishte kjo qe i mungonte.
> 
> sidoqofte pallate te tilla tirana po i ngrin sot. beje vete diferencen. ne kohe te monizmit nje hotel me 15 kate ne qender te tiranes u ngrit pergjate 7 vjetesh. imagjino!
> 
> mendoj se sa i perket arkitektures e zhvillimit te arteve ne pergjithesi kosova pati shansin te ndodhej ne jugosllavine e titos. ket shans ata nuk diten ta shfrytezonin ngaqe nuk e njohen, nuk u nevojitej.
> ...



Pagan,

Pajtohem me ty.

Kohve te fundit jem shendrruar ne njerz, qe po e urrejm historin tone, po i urrejm qytetet dhe vlerat tona. Qyteti i prishtines, mbas luftes, ka psuar kalaps arkitektonik...nje shkatrimm i hapsires urbane, nje shkatrrim i vlerave qe kem trashegu...nje shkatrrim, nje humbje identiteti arkitektonik, qytetar...

Pajtohem, se Kosova ka perfituar nga ajo qe ka qen pjes e Jugosllavise, pajtohem edhe me ate, se ne nuk i shfrytzuam resurset.....


Jam kunder shkatrrimit dhe ndryshimit ne rrugen Nene tereza, jam per rivitalizimin e saj, duke ruajtur arkitekturen e tipit modern, blloqeve te banimit dhe objekteve me karakter biznesi...

----------


## Postmodern

> po shtjelloj;
> 
> qeverine multietnike e permenda me tregu se nuk ishte KERKESA bile as deshira e popullit te kosoves per ndertime te tilla, siç e the dhe vete protestat u bene per krejt gje tjeter.
> gjithashtu desha te tregoj qe megjithe te bera shpejt e shpejt e per aresye thjesht politike nga qeveria titiste e kohes, ndertimet masive qe u bene ne kosove paraqesin standarte ne mos te larta mjaft te pershatshme, te cilat tirana kapitaliste e plot deshira po i nderton vetem sot, pra mbas poshuaj nje çerek shekulli (25 vjetesh).
> 
> kete e bera me qellimin te tregoj sa larg jemi ne ne arkitekture e civilizim nga bota e qyteteruar perreth nesh. po te qe per prishtinalite e tiranasit ata kishin per te vdek ne shtepi prej balte.



Pagan,

Vitet e 70-ta dhe te 80-ta, kan qen vitet me te rendesishme per arkitekturen ne Kosove. Jeta e kosovarve ndryshoj radikalisht, duke u vendosur nga shtepit tradicjonale ne ndertesa moderne, te cilat ishin te njejta me ndertesat qe u ndertuane ne Beogradin e ri (Novi Beograd), ne Zagreb, Sarajeve....

Standardi jetsor ne Kosove u ngrit radikalisht.....

Po te shikohen ndertesat te cilat sot po ndertohen ne Kosove, te vjen per te vjelle, nje stil arkitektonik i padefinuar, nje vendosje ne konceptin urban e gabuar, nje standard i inponuar nga biznismenet e ndryshem.

Po duhet pranuar, se shumecka ka ndodhure perkunder deshires se qytetarve, e kjo po vazhdon...

----------


## Postmodern

> Këtu gabim e ke pagan, sepse nuk është ashtu fare. Një nga ndërtesat me arkitekturën më të fortë në Prishtinë e ndoshta edhe në Ballkan siç është biblioteka kombëtare e plisave është projektuar nga arkitekti Bashkim Femiu, i vëllai i aktorit Bekim Femiut. Pastaj sa ndërtesa nëpër gjithë ish-Jugosllavinë janë projektuar nga arkitektë shqiptarë. 
> Po të ishte Kosova republikë apo të paktën të kishte statusin e 74-tës që nga pas lufta e dytë botërore, sot do të kishim me mijëra më shumë ndërtesa dhe zhvillim atje. Kosova nuk ka përfituar asgjë nga qenia pjesë e ish-Jugosllavisë, bile përkundrazi vetëm ka humbur shumë gjatë atyre 50 viteve sepse na kanë shkelur, shpërngulur miliona etj. 
> 
> Shqipëria e sotme bëri gabim që u izolua dhe me atë sistem budallallëqesh sepse edhe Shqipëria do të ndërtohej që ç'ke me të nga tiranasit dhe shqiptarët në përgjithësi. Edhe pse edhe në Tiranë e në Shqipëri është ndërtuar dhe nuk është se nuk është ndërtuar asgjë, por natyrisht që është dashur më shumë, po sistemi e ka ngulfatur në atë kohë.
> 
> Kosova e dal nga lufta, vitet e para pas luftës i është dashur vetëm të riparoj dëmet e luftës, kurse tani janë bërë dhe janë duke u bërë ndërtime edhe atje shumë sikur në Tiranë e kudo në trojet shqiptare. 
> 
> Nuk duhet nënçmuar veten e kombin kurrë, dhe gjithmonë duhet respektuar edhe vetja e edhe kombi sepse vetëm kështu na respektojnë edhe të huajt pastaj. Ky ishte qëllimi kryesor i reagimit.



Dodon,

Gabim e ke, Biblioteka eshte projektuar nga arkitekti Kroat me fam botrore Andreja Mutnjakovic (KROAT DALMATIN)  i cili e ka njohur shume mire kulturen shqiptare....

Edhe nje gje, shumica e objekteve me rendesi vitale jan te projektuar nga arkitektet me origjin sallave, qak edhe shkolla (fakulteti i arkitektures) deri ne fund te 80-tave eshte drejtuar nga profesor te shkolles se Beogradit dhe Sarajeves.

----------


## Postmodern

> Këtu gabim e ke pagan, sepse nuk është ashtu fare. Një nga ndërtesat me arkitekturën më të fortë në Prishtinë e ndoshta edhe në Ballkan siç është biblioteka kombëtare e plisave është projektuar nga arkitekti Bashkim Femiu, i vëllai i aktorit Bekim Femiut. Pastaj sa ndërtesa nëpër gjithë ish-Jugosllavinë janë projektuar nga arkitektë shqiptarë. 
> Po të ishte Kosova republikë apo të paktën të kishte statusin e 74-tës që nga pas lufta e dytë botërore, sot do të kishim me mijëra më shumë ndërtesa dhe zhvillim atje. Kosova nuk ka përfituar asgjë nga qenia pjesë e ish-Jugosllavisë, bile përkundrazi vetëm ka humbur shumë gjatë atyre 50 viteve sepse na kanë shkelur, shpërngulur miliona etj. 
> 
> Shqipëria e sotme bëri gabim që u izolua dhe me atë sistem budallallëqesh sepse edhe Shqipëria do të ndërtohej që ç'ke me të nga tiranasit dhe shqiptarët në përgjithësi. Edhe pse edhe në Tiranë e në Shqipëri është ndërtuar dhe nuk është se nuk është ndërtuar asgjë, por natyrisht që është dashur më shumë, po sistemi e ka ngulfatur në atë kohë.
> 
> Kosova e dal nga lufta, vitet e para pas luftës i është dashur vetëm të riparoj dëmet e luftës, kurse tani janë bërë dhe janë duke u bërë ndërtime edhe atje shumë sikur në Tiranë e kudo në trojet shqiptare. 
> 
> Nuk duhet nënçmuar veten e kombin kurrë, dhe gjithmonë duhet respektuar edhe vetja e edhe kombi sepse vetëm kështu na respektojnë edhe të huajt pastaj. Ky ishte qëllimi kryesor i reagimit.



Dodon,

Gabim e ke, Biblioteka eshte projektuar nga arkitekti Kroat me fam botrore Andreja Mutnjakovic (KROAT DALMATIN)  i cili e ka njohur shume mire kulturen shqiptare....

Edhe nje gje, shumica e objekteve me rendesi vitale jan te projektuar nga arkitektet me origjin sallave, qak edhe shkolla (fakulteti i arkitektures) deri ne fund te 80-tave eshte drejtuar nga profesor te shkolles se Beogradit dhe Sarajeves.

----------

